# Excision right auricular mass CPT ?



## kmartinez (Dec 18, 2018)

Would CPT 69110 be accurate for Excision of right auricular mass?? 

 ...curvilinear incision was made over the mass and this was made with an 15 blade and carried down through subcutaneous tissue with a curved iris scissor. There was evidence of a cystic capsule...no fluid. Capsule appeared to be within the auricular cartilage. This was dissected out removing the entire capsule, leaving a defect within the cartilage. Skin remained uninvolved. Bleeding controlled with bipolar cautery. Deep dermis was closed with 4-0 monocryl and the skin was closed with 4-0 prolene in a running fashion. A bolster was applied using Xeroform gauze placed inot the anterior and posterior aspects of the pinna to prevent hematoma. This was sutured in place with 2-0 silk. 

TIA 
KM


----------



## kmartinez (Dec 21, 2018)

*Any help with this?*

Does anyone have any input regarding this procedure and its appropriate CPT? 

KM


----------

